# Winter Ladder Safety Tips



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

So usually once the snow starts to fly and the temps start to drop I move myself inside and stop doing outdoor wiring work, as it tends to slow down this time of year.

However recently I have had several request to complete wiring jobs outside. I have no issues with running the wiring in the cold, but want to make sure our ladders are secured safely for winter conditions.

Does anyone have any tips for securing A-Frame and extension ladders in winter conditions?


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

On grass/ landscaping beds I drive 2 foot sections of rebar.

Sometimes on wet/ icy decks ill nail a block between the gaps in the decking. 

If its on a driveway or sidewalks... Im really at a loss. Spread some sand/salt and pray? Hopefully somebody else has some ideas.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> So usually once the snow starts to fly and the temps start to drop I move myself inside and stop doing outdoor wiring work, as it tends to slow down this time of year.
> 
> However recently I have had several request to complete wiring jobs outside. I have no issues with running the wiring in the cold, but want to make sure our ladders are secured safely for winter conditions.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for securing A-Frame and extension ladders in winter conditions?


It's a necessary evil here, if it's thick snow I jump on the ladder to seat it, if it's not snowy I hammer in 2 big screwdrivers at the base.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I slam 2-3 bundles behind the feet if its a little bit slippery, I imagine bags of concrete would have the same result. It sucks humping them around, but the only time I've had a ladder kick out bad was in the winter. 
Cleaning an eavestrough with the old man when I was 16 or so, just kicked straight back and I rode the ladder down, Managed to get one hand out and broke 2 fingers on the other hand, mom was real happy with him that day.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

PatChap said:


> mom was real happy with him that day.


I bet she was!:no:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

mudpad said:


> I bet she was!:no:


Poor guy was just looking for an excuse to throw me a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If I have room and the ground is frozen, I back the truck up and rest the ladder against the bumper. Usually I'm carrying stuff up out of the back any way. No tailgate, just a cargo net.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Salt and sand make sense. Tying it off to something is another option. I have also used the front wheel of my van up against the bottom rung.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I've used ratchet straps on occasion when there's something to tie off to. I keep a half dozen various straps on the truck, so figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

keep it off any composite type decking..


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> keep it off any composite type decking..


Even wood decks with water seal on them are pretty slick.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea but i have no problem screwing down a cleat on your average treated deck..i was thinking of welding together pieces of 1x3 and 3x3 angle..say 1/8'' thick back to back and slipping the short leg in the space between the boards[which on most plastic decks are 3/16] let the feet rest on and against the 3x3 dimension

would only work if the boards are running perpendicular to the wall tho..


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> yea but i have no problem screwing down a cleat on your average treated deck..i was thinking of welding together pieces of 1x3 and 3x3 angle..say 1/8'' thick back to back and slipping the short leg in the space between the boards[which on most plastic decks are 3/16] let the feet rest on and against the 3x3 dimension
> 
> would only work if the boards are running perpendicular to the wall tho..


Just pop some spikes through a 2x4 and then line the spikes up with the gap.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> yea but i have no problem screwing down a cleat on your average treated deck..i was thinking of welding together pieces of 1x3 and 3x3 angle..say 1/8'' thick back to back and slipping the short leg in the space between the boards[which on most plastic decks are 3/16] let the feet rest on and against the 3x3 dimension
> 
> would only work if the boards are running perpendicular to the wall tho..


You could also made the leg going in between the deck boards long enough to catch the joist too , there by being able to have something catch when perpendicular.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful advise, might go pick up a couple bags of concrete before the job starts, I learned the hard way a coated warehouse floor does not hold an extension ladder firmly when I rode it down 13 feet a year ago. Don't really want to have a repeat.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Rope riggin' if I can, stabilizers over the gutters/roof will work, sandbags if i'm really concerned or spend your cash on some fancy European equipment :laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9UKAILMZ6g


----------



## vans (Jun 19, 2007)

superseal said:


> Rope riggin' if I can, stabilizers over the gutters/roof will work, sandbags if i'm really concerned or spend your cash on some fancy European equipment :laughing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9UKAILMZ6g


That m8trix looks awesome!

Anyone own one? looks like it's not sold here in the US


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

vans said:


> That m8trix looks awesome!
> 
> Anyone own one? looks like it's not sold here in the US


That was my problem too, looks awesome but can't find it in Canada. I saw this other thing called the monkey rack, made me laugh.

Thanks for all the help guys, got the job done on saturday and there wasnt any snow or anything on the ground, picked up a bag of sand and gravel at HD for 10$ and just keep it in the truck incase I need it.


----------

